# HELP - betta's acting weird after water change



## Mommyof2Bettas (Jan 25, 2005)

I changed Amos' water this morning, same ritual I have been doing for months now.
I dechlorinated - the whole nine yards. when I let him swim back into the tank, he swam round the tank once, now he's sticking around way up at the top of the tank. He won't come down any lower than the very top fo the tank. Generally, when I put him back in, he starts doing laps as if he's proud of his nice clean tank. Today he won't even move if I put my hand on the side of the tank, which normally flips him out.

I dechlorinated, and used water from the exact same tank that I always do.
The temp might have been a degree or two warmer than his water, but would one or 2 degrees make THAT much difference?

I'm worried - he's just floating around up top looking out at me like he's in a daze or something.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Sounds normal to me. If he's eating just give him a few days but watch him closely.


----------



## Mommyof2Bettas (Jan 25, 2005)

Even tho he's never acted like this before?
He does seem to be coming around a little bit, but he still goes nuts when I get too close to the tank.

I'll keep an eye on him.
Thanks for responding.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Glad we could help.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Are you using city water or well water ? 


RC


----------

